# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Fattura Dell'agenzia Immobiliare

## PATO

UNA DITTA INVIDUALE SVOLGE L'ATTIVITà DI AGENZIA IMMOBILIARE
PER LA FATTURAZIONE DELLE PROPRIE COMPETENZE EMETTE FATTURA CON IVA 20%?
è CORRETTO? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## mariatucci

> UNA DITTA INVIDUALE SVOLGE L'ATTIVITà DI AGENZIA IMMOBILIARE
> PER LA FATTURAZIONE DELLE PROPRIE COMPETENZE EMETTE FATTURA CON IVA 20%?
> è CORRETTO?

  Si è corretta l'applicazione dell'iva al 20%. Se la fattura è emessa nie confronti di un soggetto sostituto d'imposta deve anche essere evidenziata la ritenuta d'acconto del 23%, da calcolarsi sul 50% dell'imponibile.
Saluti

----------


## mazzanti

16.10.2007 
Aggiungere che in caso di rapporto turistico di locazione, è l'agenzia che ha in gestione l'appartamento su mandato a titolo oneroso a dover fatturare i canoni con Iva al 10%.
E ricevere dal proprietario dell'immobile una fattura, al netto del compenso d'agenzia, per la locazione che gli viene riversata.

----------


## PATO

> 16.10.2007 
> Aggiungere che in caso di rapporto turistico di locazione, è l'agenzia che ha in gestione l'appartamento su mandato a titolo oneroso a dover fatturare i canoni con Iva al 10%.
> E ricevere dal proprietario dell'immobile una fattura, al netto del compenso d'agenzia, per la locazione che gli viene riversata.

  PERCHE' BISOGNA EVIDENZIARE LA RIT.ACCONTO?
SE FOSSE INTERMEDIAZIONE ADDIRITTURA POTREBBE ESSERE ESENTE DA IVA!
PER FAVORE MI RISOLVETE IL DUBBIO?
GRAZIE :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## seta

> PERCHE' BISOGNA EVIDENZIARE LA RIT.ACCONTO?
> SE FOSSE INTERMEDIAZIONE ADDIRITTURA POTREBBE ESSERE ESENTE DA IVA!
> PER FAVORE MI RISOLVETE IL DUBBIO?
> GRAZIE

  Ti confermo che la fattura emessa dall'agenzia immobiliare verso un'altra impresa va sempre assoggettata a ritenuta d'acconto. (23% sul 50%dell'imponibile). 
Il suo compenso è sempre soggetto ad iva al 20%. 
In alcuni casi, quando deve fatturare il compenso per un'intermediazione finanziaria (ad es. verso una finanziaria per l'intermediazione di un mutuo), non applica l'iva in quanto l'operazione è esente art. 10. Anche in questo caso il compenso è soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto. 
Ciao

----------


## mazzanti

Attenzione, non sempre l'agenzia immobiliare può intermediare un mutuo...c'è l'Uic di mezzo da tenere in considerazione.... 
Comunque, volevo solo precisare che nel mio post non ho parlato di ritenuta d'acconto, per la quale è già stato detto tutto.
Dico solo che nei rapporti di affitto turistico, l'Iva va al 10% ove nella Regione vi sia una legge che assimila alla struttura ricettiva anche la casa-vacanza o l'appartamento destinato all'affitto a turisti (è il caso dell'Emilia Romagna). 
Tutto qui.

----------


## seta

> Attenzione, non sempre l'agenzia immobiliare può intermediare un mutuo...c'è l'Uic di mezzo da tenere in considerazione....

  Quanto da lei affermato è corretto.
L'intermediazione per un mutuo può essere fatta solo dal mediatore creditizio che è abilitato a svolgere questa professione e deve essere iscritto all'UIC. 
Mi corrreggo:
"....L'agenzia immobiliare può "occasionalmente" anche fare segnalazioni di potenziali clienti alla finanziaria." 
Saluti

----------


## en.77

sapete dirmi in quali casi è permesso fare anche un'attività di intermediazione creditizia ad un agente immobiliare (es. se esistono particolari convenzioni con l'uic si può fare?) oltre al canonico cod. atecofin 70.31.0  Agenzie di mediazione immobiliare dovrei dichiararne anche un'altro o posso far rientrare tutto nello stesso codice se l'attività non supera certe soglie?
Grazie a chi mi vorrà rispondere.

----------


## seta

L'attività di agente immobiliare (cod. 70310) è incompatibile con qualsiasi altra. 
Se occasionalmente capita di fare una segnalazione di un potenziale cliente alla finanziaria, secondo me non ci sono problemi ad emettere una fattura per le provvigioni spettanti.       

> sapete dirmi in quali casi è permesso fare anche un'attività di intermediazione creditizia ad un agente immobiliare (es. se esistono particolari convenzioni con l'uic si può fare?) oltre al canonico cod. atecofin 70.31.0  Agenzie di mediazione immobiliare dovrei dichiararne anche un'altro o posso far rientrare tutto nello stesso codice se l'attività non supera certe soglie?
> Grazie a chi mi vorrà rispondere.

----------


## angler

> Si è corretta l'applicazione dell'iva al 20%. Se la fattura è emessa nie confronti di un soggetto sostituto d'imposta deve anche essere evidenziata la ritenuta d'acconto del 23%, da calcolarsi sul 50% dell'imponibile.
> Saluti

  Buonasera, qualcuno è così gentile da indicarmi il riferimento normativo? Io ho sempre fatto così, anche nei vari testi  consultati trovo questa indicazione, purtroppo non riesco a trovare la norma. :Confused:

----------


## angler

> Buonasera, qualcuno è così gentile da indicarmi il riferimento normativo? Io ho sempre fatto così, anche nei vari testi  consultati trovo questa indicazione, purtroppo non riesco a trovare la norma.

  mi rispondo da solo, sono riuscito a trovarlo D.P.R. n. 600/1973 art. 25 bis  :Big Grin:

----------


## jarno

vorrei avere anch' io un chiarimento in merito,come mediatore creditizio,iscritto uic, debbo effettuare fatturazione per intermediazione leasing a società costruttrice , debbo applicare r.a. del 23% sul 50% dell' imponibile, ed anche iva e se si con quale aliquota? grazie

----------


## CarMa

> UNA DITTA INVIDUALE SVOLGE L'ATTIVITà DI AGENZIA IMMOBILIARE
> PER LA FATTURAZIONE DELLE PROPRIE COMPETENZE EMETTE FATTURA CON IVA 20%?
> è CORRETTO?

  tiro su l'argomento,  
per quanto riguarda la fatturazione a privati si fattura solo con l'IVA ( ovviamente esente IVA nel caso in cui si è contribuenti minimi)  
per quanto riguarda la fatturazione ad altre aziende oltre L'IVA si calcola la ritenuta di acconto del 23% sul 50% dell'imponibile! 
giusto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> tiro su l'argomento,  
> per quanto riguarda la fatturazione a privati si fattura solo con l'IVA ( ovviamente esente IVA nel caso in cui si è contribuenti minimi)  
> per quanto riguarda la fatturazione ad altre aziende oltre L'IVA si calcola la ritenuta di acconto del 23% sul 50% dell'imponibile! 
> giusto?

  Esattamente.  :Smile:

----------

